# Roadside assisatance



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking to purchase roadside assistance. Other than CAA and others that people recommend?


----------



## Thal81 (Sep 5, 2017)

Check if your credit card comes with it. For example my TD Visa Infinite comes with roadside assistance. My car insurance also comes with roadside assistance (Intact). I've used both of those with my old beater car before it gave up the ghost. The way these services work is you call the 1-800 number and they will contact a local car towing company for you. Worked very well when I needed it.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Canadian Tire Gold. Had it for years and am very satisfied. I had a so called free service with a premium credit card from TD bank and it sucked so I went back to CTC. Good service and low cost of membership. I think the Gold offers 5 tows up to 250km each and being towed to the nearest Canadian Tire garage does not count. Free service calls to jump start your car, bring gas if you run out etc.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have this Canadian tire credit card that include Gold roadside assistance.


https://triangle.canadiantire.ca/en/credit-cards/triangle-world-elite-mastercard.html


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We self insure now. Stop buying 15 years or so ago. Used them twice in 30 years. So I guess we are self insuring. So far, probably $1200. plus in expense avoidance.. Had gratis coverage with Home Trust card for a few years but never used it. In prior years I wrote auto club off against business auto expense.

Our cars are older, a 2006 and a 2007. We keep them maintained. We bought it when our children were small and I was often out of town on business. What bothered me about the coverages is they started to decline-especially to tow km's and the upsells to different levels.

Where we live, in Alberta, AMA has consistently been the highest priced quotes for both auto and home insurance. Each by a significant margin so there was no cheese to be had there for us.

I have always kept a good set of longer length jumper cables in each car we have owned. Fortunately, all but once, they have been used to boost other people's vehicles.

Looked at the CT card. The very last place we want to be towed for repair is to a CT auto centre.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

ian said:


> Looked at the CT card. The very last place we want to be towed for repair is to a CT auto centre.


You can ask them to take your car to your favorite mechanic. If they take it to CT, they don't count it towards your 5 tow/per year.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

ian said:


> Looked at the CT card. The very last place we want to be towed for repair is to a CT auto centre.





scorpion_ca said:


> You can ask them to take your car to your favorite mechanic. If they take it to CT, they don't count it towards your 5 tow/per year.


Agree totally with both of you. I hate CT automotive too. Ripped me off in the 80's and have not used them since.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Free gold membership through my CTire Mastercard. Works well for me. Also have some coverage through my home insurance policy, TD business credit card, and a free CAA membership through work.

If I had to pay I would self insure. I have my own booster pack, can pick a lock fairly easily, quickly change out my own tire, battery tester, phone a friend, etc. You'll likely pay more into the membership then you'll save. That will however depend on your luck, skill level, km driven per year, travel distances, etc.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm self insured.
New cars come with a few years, and really it isn't that much.

I've called 3x in 30+ years. Once with family CAA, once under new car, once I paid.

Also after you call 2 or 3 times, they cut you off and won't respond for free.
I know a few people who pay for years (decades even) then when they call for help they get cut off.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I have always done CAA. Sadly, I think I have made my money back over a few calls. I found with our previous nanny driving, and soon to be teen, I wanted them to have that added security of being able to call for help. I would say I have called 9 or 10 times in the last 15 years or so. 

The only think I don't like about CAA is because they are probably most popular, is that when they are busy they are REALLY busy. We had a spell of -40 where my car had a flat, I waited 7 hours on the phone, the online system went down, and ended up the next day getting the tire changed. Other times, when I have had my kids in the car they did make me a priority due to babies.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> I'm self insured.
> New cars come with a few years, and really it isn't that much.
> 
> I've called 3x in 30+ years. Once with family CAA, once under new car, once I paid.
> ...



I have never been cut off from CAA. There was one year we had at least 4 calls the one year, every freaking car had froze or had something happen in a 2 week period and then another call later on in the year. One needed a major tow, and I was on the cheaper plan, I was able to upgrade over the phone, wait 24 hours, and then call and the get the tow.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Why buy AMA(Alberta) or CAA. If you don't have a membership and you call them when you have an issue, they will sell you a membership on the phone and send a truck right away. So if you only have a call every few years, it is not worth it to renew when it comes up - just wait until you have an issue.
If you are a two vehicle family and you are not far from home, you can usually call the other driver to come for a boost/gas or cab it home to get the other vehicle to boost yours or get gas. Usually faster than AMA anyway. If it something nasty like a flat or hwy breakdown in s*****y weather then call and join AMA.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

twa2w said:


> Why buy AMA(Alberta) or CAA. If you don't have a membership and you call them when you have an issue, they will sell you a membership on the phone and send a truck right away. So if you only have a call every few years, it is not worth it to renew when it comes up - just wait until you have an issue.
> If you are a two vehicle family and you are not far from home, you can usually call the other driver to come for a boost/gas or cab it home to get the other vehicle to boost yours or get gas. Usually faster than AMA anyway. If it something nasty like a flat or hwy breakdown in s*****y weather then call and join AMA.


I think they closed this loop hole a few years ago. i think membership now goes in effect 24 hours after you buy the membership.


----------



## CAP (Apr 20, 2021)

+1 for the Canadian Tire credit card. I have the World Elite (no annual fee) and comes with roadside assistance, 4% cashback at Canadian Tire stores (and associated companies), discount off gas, and the ability to pay expenses that usually do not accept credit card (ie. property tax, utilities, insurance etc) and still get 1% cash back. Could be one of the most underrated credit cards in Canada right now.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Beware, the Home Trust card used to have roadside assistance but they canceled this perk. I'm very sad about that.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

I can also vouch for TD Auto Club included free with the Visa Cash-Back Infinite card. I just used it three days ago and it went very smoothly for a flat bed tow truck.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

One reason why we did not renew our auto club membership was wait times in poor weather.

This past week we left our car for five days at a Calgary airport lot. It was cold, very cold. -25 in the day, colder at night -35. Installed a new Costco battery in the spring. I did not expect the car to start. It did...on the first crank. I was surprised. There were plug ins but I forget the extension cord. 

But....according to the news...the wait time for autoclub battery boosts was 42 hours. For a tow...52 hours. These wait times in Calgary are no unusual during bad weather. Cannot imagine having to wait so long. Not an issue at airport parking because they have a booster service if one needs it. I keep good quality, long booster cables in the trunk. Only ever had to use them at tome once or twice in 20 years.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

If you carry booster cables and know how to change a tire the chance of needing roadside assistance is so rare

I've used it twice in like 20 years. Both times I had free service that came with insurance or an emergency pack. I currently have it free through insurance. It's a cash cow. Airlines make most of their money selling airmiles to retailers and retailers make most of their money selling extended warranty etc

Don't be a boomer


----------



## Freedom55? (Mar 29, 2019)

CAP said:


> +1 for the Canadian Tire credit card. I have the World Elite (no annual fee) and comes with roadside assistance, 4% cashback at Canadian Tire stores (and associated companies), discount off gas, and the ability to pay expenses that usually do not accept credit card (ie. property tax, utilities, insurance etc) and still get 1% cash back. Could be one of the most underrated credit cards in Canada right now.


I can second Canadian Tire Card. Used roadside 3 weeks ago for mom to boost car. Guy beat me to her house and had it running in under 2 hours. Was very smooth and easy to use. Lady on customer service line couldn't have been nicer to deal with. Also if you don't have a membership and are in a jam they will still help you for $70 service call fee.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I only have a history of CAA and not too recent so can't offer any insight. My parents got me a CAA basic account when I started driving 30 years ago. It made sense to keep should I need a tow during the winter prairie months. I use it for myself approximately every 4-5 years but used it annually for others to tow, boost, or unlock their vehicles. I found that financially it was a wash but did provide piece of mind. I experienced longer wait times for a tow truck with those without roadside assistance. Mind you this may just be anecdotal as it has been a few years. After I was provided a company vehicle I did not renew my account. I get a request to reactivate my account every year give it some consideration and pass. Besides age and condition of vehicle another important consideration on what coverage to get and where would be dependent on how much you drive and where you drive.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

A friend of ours used his auto club service for the first time in years. He waited 50 hours for a boost. 

He could have saved his auto club money all those years and not waited 50 hours. He could have called a taxi or delivery service to give him a boost and/or he could have bought himself a good pair of booster cables. A few hours at the most and he would have been on his way. $20 cash is the going rate.

This is his plan going forward.....now that he had his battery replaced under warranty.

We stopped buying auto club membership years ago. We have saved countless dollars. Never used it when we had it free from Home Trust. We stopped when the benefits, specifically towing, began to be reduced.

But....we pay attention and keep our 2006 and 2007 vehicles well maintained.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Someone I know has been a CAA member since 1983. Recently his battery died. He called CAA and proudly exclaimed the battery was still under warranty…..barely. CAA shows up, replaces the battery and hands him a bill for around $130. The warranty was prorated, so basically no warranty. 

so I guess for the price of the CAA membership and $130, he got a new battery with a 3 year warranty and the labour to change it. What a deal?! I guess if you’re not inclined to change your own battery, it’s worth it?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

There will always be both good and bad examples, the main point ... is it worthwhile for you? I know some that barely use it but want the piece of mind and others that have saved money on towing costs alone. If you are not mechanically inclined (or have a readily available friend that is) and drive an older vehicle it might very well be worth it.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

cainvest said:


> There will always be both good and bad examples, the main point ... is it worthwhile for you? I know some that barely use it but want the piece of mind and others that have saved money on towing costs alone. If you are not mechanically inclined (or have a readily available friend that is) and drive an older vehicle it might very well be worth it.


I know someone who has CAA, who after years of travel needed it.

The tow truck driver towed them to a rather unseemly area and demanded additional payments.
The couple isn't typically that easily intimidated.

There are some super predatory Towtruck drivers out there, and CAA isn't the protection most think it is.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> I know someone who has CAA, who after years of travel needed it.
> 
> The tow truck driver towed them to a rather unseemly area and demanded additional payments.
> The couple isn't typically that easily intimidated.
> ...


Not sure what your point is, maybe that criminals can be anywhere I guess?

The only problem I've ever heard from CAA is there can be long wait times which usually happen because of bad weather. Not once have I heard of criminal activity.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

cainvest said:


> Not sure what your point is, maybe that criminals can be anywhere I guess?


Pretty much



> The only problem I've ever heard from CAA is there can be long wait times which usually happen because of bad weather. Not once have I heard of criminal activity.


Well you have now.
My issue with CAA is it's really expensive, you don't get much for it.
I know a few people who were cut off, or threatened with being cut off.

Really in ~30 years of driving I've called CAA once (when living at home as a teen)
new vehicle roadside once
A private tow truck twice. 
You can do the math yourself, but the cost isn't worth it.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> Well you have now.
> My issue with CAA is it's really expensive, you don't get much for it.
> I know a few people who were cut off, or threatened with being cut off.


I'm talking about people I actually know. Like I said before, it may or may not be worth it.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Money172375 said:


> Someone I know has been a CAA member since 1983. Recently his battery died. He called CAA and proudly exclaimed the battery was still under warranty…..barely. CAA shows up, replaces the battery and hands him a bill for around $130. The warranty was prorated, so basically no warranty.
> 
> so I guess for the price of the CAA membership and $130, he got a new battery with a 3 year warranty and the labour to change it. What a deal?! I guess if you’re not inclined to change your own battery, it’s worth it?


Costco has a 48-month warranty on their batteries with free 100% replacement, prorated (or 50% after 48 months).

It takes 5 minutes to change a battery.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We are certainly well ahead by not buying CAA for at least 10 years AND not needing it. So that it at least a $1000. saving. Probably much more because I cannot remember when we last purchased CAA.

I pull a battery on the ragtop every fall. Takes 5 minutes to de-install. Five minutes to install in the summer. Last time the battery went dead in the Honda, I simply pulled it, installed the battery from the rag top. Went to Costco, bought a new battery, and swithched them around in about 20 minutes.

Last week boosts were $20 in Ft. Mac. from any delivery service such as Bulldog. Autoclub wait time was days...not hours. I keep good booster cables in both cars. Only used them once, and that was at home, but they may help me or a another motorist some time in the future.

My fear has always been stuck somewhere on the highway and in need of a tow. When CAA started to change their tow distances I decide to bail. I have had auto insurance quotes from them over the years....always very high.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

On a side note, the CAA rep that came by to start the car hooked up a small “data” pack to the dead battery and accessed the battery’s health wirelessly on his phone. Pretty cool. Battery was putting 12 volts out but only like 20 CCA.

anyone seen these devices on the market? The guy claimed the hardware and app were proprietary to CAA.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

^ Sounds like CCA bs to me. A friend of mine had one of these that I've used in the past.








ANCEL BT500 Bluetooth Car Battery Tester 12V 100-2000 CCA, Automotive Battery Load Tester Auto Battery Analyzer Charging Cranking System Tester Bad Cell Test Tool for Car/Boat/Motorcycle : Amazon.ca: Automotive


ANCEL BT500 Bluetooth Car Battery Tester 12V 100-2000 CCA, Automotive Battery Load Tester Auto Battery Analyzer Charging Cranking System Tester Bad Cell Test Tool for Car/Boat/Motorcycle : Amazon.ca: Automotive



www.amazon.ca





I typically just take my batteries to crappy tire for free diagnostics.


----------

